# Liquid masking?



## SpaceCrawler

Are there any good liquid masking products available these days? I have something I need to paint and masking with tape just ain't cutting it.

Sean


----------



## Frankie Boy

In one of his WIP posts, buzzconroy talked about using silly putty as a great masking alternative to tape. I believe he said that there is one type of silly putty that is preferred (or one to avoid). 

Maybe that might work for you, and hopefully he'll chime in here with his experience with this.


----------



## Magesblood

My favorite is EZ-Mask. It's the blueish green stuff. Haven't used it since the Enterprise-C first hit the shelves back in the late nineties.


----------



## Poseidon

I live in Los Angeles, and have found a product at a local craft store called Michael's. The product is put out under the name Susan Scheewe Blue Masking Fluid. There is also a website for Susan's products; http://grignonsart.com/Art_Supplies/Susan_Scheewe/Susan_Scheewe_Mediums.htm
I find this works as a great liquid mask. I apply it with a toothpick.


----------



## razorwyre1

try liquid latex. a.k.a. latex mold rubber. paint on, allow to dry, peel off when done. 
also you get about a pint of the latex marketed as mold rubber for about the same $ as a small amount of liquid masks.


----------



## John P

http://www.squadron.com/NoStock.asp?item=MY0007

Well, except for the damn "out of stock" notice. This is what I use.


----------



## djnick66

I am not a huge fan of liquid masking solutions for a number of reasons.

They can bond to underlaying layers of paint if you are doing something like camoufalge, especially if you use flat paints. They can be VERY hard to remove sometimes. They should be removed ASAP after painting.

On things like clear parts they often draw back or bead up, giving a ragged edge. Yes you can apply repeated coats and layers but with the time it takes you could mask a canopy with tape faster and cleaner.

You often get a ragged or uneven edge with the stuff.

I have had poor luck with the Micro Mask stuff. It is also (at least when I used it) virtually transparent so its hard to see on clear parts.

Gunze's Mr. Mask Neo Type is pretty good.

I had decent luck with Humbrol Maskol.

Parma has a liquid mask available in your hobby shops RC Car department. This stuff might be the best I have found.

I did just buy some Vallejo liquid mask but I have not used it yet.

Grumbacher makes some that is aparently good but I have not used it either.


----------



## veedubb67

I use a liquid latex product called "Mold Builder". Found it at Michaels or Hoby Lobby a couple of years ago and it works great.

http://www.artmolds.com/product_details.cfm?product_id=177&page=0&cat_name=Latex Rubber

When working on figures, I like to paint the eyes first and then cover them with liquid latex to protect them.

You can also use Mold Builder to make texture stamps. I apply several coats to a textured area and let dry. Then I mix some Aves and apply to the back of the area. Once dry I have a texture stamp!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## btbrush

I agree with Rob. I've been using Mountain in Minutes Mold Builder liquid latex for years. One bottle has lasted all that time. I also use it to make my "latex/bondo" line-to-line fits. 
Also try Parafilm depending on your project needs.
Bruce


----------



## getter weevil

razorwyre1 said:


> try liquid latex. a.k.a. latex mold rubber. paint on, allow to dry, peel off when done.
> also you get about a pint of the latex marketed as mold rubber for about the same $ as a small amount of liquid masks.


I have a tub of this latex and I was using it to mask some eyes while repainting the rest of my model. I had sealed the eyes prior to masking with future floor wax as a clear glossy coat. I had the mask on the eyes for a few hours or so and I peeled it off and noticed my glossy eyes were now dull and some of the paint on the eyes came off. I thought the latex just latex, but I looked on the jar it said that it contains ammonia. I was wondering what that awful smell was. Ammonia is powerful and nasty stuff. I think I can still use the latex perhaps to make a temporary mold of something which has no paint on it.

Microsol makes some light blue liquid mask that gets hard. It was relatively easy to peel off if you got the leading edge off, it almost popped off in one piece.


----------



## Model Man

I've been wondering if old=fashioned (and very cheap!) rubber cement would work. Once on, the edges can be shaped with sharp, but non-bladed, metal and it rolls off like a booger. I guess the clean up could be messy. There are possible petroleum issues... Anyone ever give it a try?


----------



## getter weevil

Model Man said:


> I've been wondering if old=fashioned (and very cheap!) rubber cement would work. Once on, the edges can be shaped with sharp, but non-bladed, metal and it rolls off like a booger. I guess the clean up could be messy. There are possible petroleum issues... Anyone ever give it a try?


Why not use boogers then 

I haven't tried that one yet (rubber cement not boogers) it would seem to have some promise. I think I smeared rubber cement (not boogers) on old Star Wars figures to simulate being slimed I don't think it hurt them that much aside from being smeared with booger...er rubber cement


----------



## derric1968

getter weevil said:


> I have a tub of this latex and I was using it to mask some eyes while repainting the rest of my model. I had sealed the eyes prior to masking with future floor wax as a clear glossy coat. I had the mask on the eyes for a few hours or so and I peeled it off and noticed my glossy eyes were now dull and some of the paint on the eyes came off. I thought the latex just latex, but I looked on the jar it said that it contains ammonia. I was wondering what that awful smell was. Ammonia is powerful and nasty stuff.


The only mistake you made was in the order you did things. Yes, the ammonia may have dulled the glossy finish on your kit's eyes, but remember that Future is a water-based acrylic product. So, it can potentially react to a chemical like ammonia. However, if you're simply trying to achieve a glossy finish, it's best to save that step until last.

So, instead, try this order - first paint the eyes, then give the face/head a good protective layer of Dullcote (some similar product of your choice), allow to dry, mask the eyes, paint the face, remove the mask, then coat the eyes with Future. Problem solved!

I've been using Liquid Latex Mold Builder for years now and I love it. It's usually pretty thick straight from the jar, but can easily be thinned to any consistency you need with straight ammonia or blue Windex. It shouldn't harm, pull up, or discolor the paint as long as you first put down that all important protective clear coat. Also, being mostly latex, you should only paint over it with water-based paints. Solvent-based paints can turn the latex all gummy and gooey. This is also true of Silly Putty, by the way.

But I think a protective clear coat prior to masking is a good idea no matter what brand or method of masking you use.


----------



## veedubb67

btbrush said:


> Also try Parafilm depending on your project needs.
> Bruce


Oh yeah - that's in my arsenal as well. I love using Parafilm for large masking jobs as well as complex curves. Cut a piece, stretch it, lay it down and shape it with a clay shaper.

Don't waste your time with those itty-bitty rolls; just get the large roll and your're set!
http://www.hummingline.com/store/parafilm.html

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Jafo

Ive used rubber cement for years with no problems ever.
cheap and easy to use!


----------



## TAY666

Frankie Boy said:


> In one of his WIP posts, buzzconroy talked about using silly putty as a great masking alternative to tape. I believe he said that there is one type of silly putty that is preferred (or one to avoid).
> 
> Maybe that might work for you, and hopefully he'll chime in here with his experience with this.


That's what I have been using.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/dino/jp/jprex.htm


----------



## roadrner

Well, for some of my slotcar body customs, I've used Elmer's glue. Lightly applied with a brush or toothpick. Works great when hiding headlights and washes right off with some water. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Skymods

Spacecrawler, Exactly what are you trying to mask? 

If we had more specifics I'm sure someone here could let you know what would work best for your situation.

Dave


----------

